# Hedgehog bath - Pictures!



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

Theo's first bath!!!

























































All done....


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

Bump for Theo's bath.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

Awww theo is adorable :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i love the 2nd & last pic the best! sprite will have a bath soon, the sink was less practical than id hoped! what did you wash him with, aveno oil?

love the little paddle pic too! its great to see how you got some good shots that skillfully avoided the usual attributes of hoggy baths


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> i love the 2nd & last pic the best! sprite will have a bath soon, the sink was less practical than id hoped! what did you wash him with, aveno oil?
> 
> love the little paddle pic too! its great to see how you got some good shots that skillfully avoided the usual attributes of hoggy baths


He pooped after the photo's were taken LOL. At least he's well behaved until the camera's away!

I used baby shampoo (only a tiny bit) and after words used a tiny bit of baby oil. His breeder sent him with a bottle of each so I already had them handy. :thumbup1:


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

I've only ever given my little hedgie a foot bath because he has quite dry skin and never gets his body in a mess (sometimes I have to clean his belly with a flannel though) but I once put a little extra water in, only like up to his belly to see whether he tried to swim, I gently lowered him in and he stuck his face straight under the water and then pulled it out fast and started snorting hahaha it was horrifying at the time but when I realised he was okay he'd just shocked himself and got water up his nose I couldn't stop laughing at him! fortunately there was no soap or anything in the bath 

mine never poos in his bath water so I should be thankful for that! We once washed the guinea pigs though because they had managed to wee on each other and they both pooped about 5 times each in the water!!!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> He pooped after the photo's were taken LOL. At least he's well behaved until the camera's away!
> 
> I used baby shampoo (only a tiny bit) and after words used a tiny bit of baby oil. His breeder sent him with a bottle of each so I already had them handy. :thumbup1:


hahahaha how did i know he would have at some point?! bless. i should follow sprite about with the camera to make him behaive :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> hahahaha how did i know he would have at some point?! bless. i should follow sprite about with the camera to make him behaive :lol:


Haha you so should, see if he's to paranoid to poo!
Theo should have his new viv this month and his storm wheel!! Damn lucky hog.:cornut:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> I've only ever given my little hedgie a foot bath because he has quite dry skin and never gets his body in a mess (sometimes I have to clean his belly with a flannel though) but I once put a little extra water in, only like up to his belly to see whether he tried to swim, I gently lowered him in and he stuck his face straight under the water and then pulled it out fast and started snorting hahaha it was horrifying at the time but when I realised he was okay he'd just shocked himself and got water up his nose I couldn't stop laughing at him! fortunately there was no soap or anything in the bath
> 
> mine never poos in his bath water so I should be thankful for that! We once washed the guinea pigs though because they had managed to wee on each other and they both pooped about 5 times each in the water!!!


Awwwwh, its good for them to get a bit of a swim on. Theo's gotten chubby lately so it will do him good until his new wheel arrives.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awwww bless him, mine always get baths with the shower, iv never really thought of letting them have a swim :lol:
going to make you both jellouse though, neither Jack nor Harry poo in their baths, my old girl huffy was a pain in the bum for it though!!!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Haha you so should, see if he's to paranoid to poo!
> Theo should have his new viv this month and his storm wheel!! Damn lucky hog.:cornut:


ive never had a carolina storm wheel before- how do they compare to a SS would you say? haha paranoid pooper!!!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> ive never had a carolina storm wheel before- how do they compare to a SS would you say? haha paranoid pooper!!!


I have yet to use the Storm wheel, but I have used a silent spinner. I will be able to give you a review on the storm wheel when it arrives. Larry ships them in from the USA every month or so, so if they are any good I will be getting more.:thumbup1:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> I have yet to use the Storm wheel, but I have used a silent spinner. I will be able to give you a review on the storm wheel when it arrives. Larry ships them in from the USA every month or so, so if they are any good I will be getting more.:thumbup1:


cheers m'dear  cool, sprite has 2 SSs (im worried he or me breaks 1 so i have a spare!) but theres so many he could have! lol hes spoilt!!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> cheers m'dear  cool, sprite has 2 SSs (im worried he or me breaks 1 so i have a spare!) but theres so many he could have! lol hes spoilt!!


Haha, hedgehogs are spoilt naturally! 

Theo's back in his cage now but I can see his bedding moving so I think hes throwing a fit over being bathed!! :biggrin:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Haha, hedgehogs are spoilt naturally!
> 
> Theo's back in his cage now but I can see his bedding moving so I think hes throwing a fit over being bathed!! :biggrin:


:lol: yeah he will be all huffy over it bless little theo! ywah its so easy to spoil them like ickle bubbas!!


----------

